#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Mηχανολόγος Μηχανικός ΤΕ και εργοληπτικό

## shelby

Σκέφτομαι, όταν με το καλό πάρω το πτυχίο, να ακολουθήσω το ΜΕΚ. Όμως αξίζει;

----------


## majakoulas

Έχεις τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια + χρόνο πτυχίου να το σκεφτείς.
Που σημαίνει ότι έχεις άπειρο χρόνο να δεις την δουλειά και να κρίνεις, ότι και να σου πουν οι άλλοι είναι βάση των δικών θέλω και αρεσκειών.
Επομένως καλλίτερα ρώτα τι σου δίνει το ΜΕΚ, τι είναι η εργολαβία, λετπομέρειες γενικά για το αντικείμενο, να έχεις άποψη πριν το ασκήσεις και μετά βλέπεις

----------


## shelby

Βασικά αυτό ρωτάω πως γίνεται η διαδικασία, τι δυνατότητες σου δίνει το ΜΕΚ.

----------

